# Samsung launches 70-inch TV with price tag of Rs 24 lakh



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

NEW DELHI: Consumer durables maker Samsung India Electronics on Friday announced the launch of a 70-inch screen LCD TV to tap ultra high-end customers in the country. 

The new product priced at Rs 24 lakh comes with high definition picture and LED Smartlighting technology. 

"We are confident that there is a significant demand in the market place for TVs of this calibre and size, that is why we are introducing it in India with its launch in other parts of the world," Samsung India Deputy Managing Director R Zutshi said in a statement. 

Samsung offers a range of 12 LCD models in 19-70 inches screen size priced between Rs 21,000 to Rs 24 lakh

Source


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 15, 2007)

Who will buy??


----------



## iMav (Sep 15, 2007)

70" ... thats the size of my wall


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 15, 2007)

24 lakh for a TV wow.Only for the TATA'a and the AMBANI's.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

Naaa...... there are so many... u can hardly find one or two in this forum


----------



## delivi (Sep 15, 2007)

hmm! for the rich, lets hope that the price comes down and we'll get our hand dirty on it.

Imagine playing Doom 3 or Call of Chitlu on a 70" LCD monitor.....


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

DOOM 3 on 70 inch screen in no fun...... how about playing BIOSHOCK ?


----------



## iamtheone (Sep 15, 2007)

arre forget bioshock....think about watching mia longe and other emm "actresses" playing their emm "roles".think its gonna be better than the real thing


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ yeah... now dont say "How about a HD porn"


----------



## devil_me (Sep 16, 2007)

any of those small 2 inch things looks 20inches+...
lol.. i m afraid i m going into offensive content... ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

Only for deep pocketed.I am imagining gaming on such display at around 3 in night & heavy rain outside.


----------



## devil_me (Sep 16, 2007)

no need.. get a spkr system from BOSE.. u can feel the rain too, inside..


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Sep 16, 2007)

can't we buy a projecter that can displaythe size of 70'' with hd quality?i dunno if there is one, hopping there would be one....
or why could  buy a cinema theatre with the price??!?!


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 16, 2007)

^We can easily setup a good home theatre in 24 lakhs.Still we would save enough $ for a high end pc & cell phone.


----------



## devil_me (Nov 1, 2007)

sick?? 24 lakh home theater???
If you go for a very good brand like sony. you could make one for not more than 2 lakhs including the speaker setup. for a Bose audio one.. take it for 5 lakhs. 
Holy cow.. What am I talking.. Even 5 lakhs is more.. 1 Lakh is more than enough for my home.. THe best one from sony.. I dont want gigascreens out there.


----------



## krazyfrog (Nov 1, 2007)

I've seen this display at av revolution. Check this link: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71993 . Its the third image from the top.

Btw you guys think that 74" is big. Wonder what you'll say when you see a 104" display. When i saw it at the expo, i felt like camping right in front of it and never leave.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 2, 2007)

yo man we have got even more big screen TV.. now.. but who bumped this thread?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Ready to sell my property..to buy this.any one willing to to start a bid?


----------



## azzu (Nov 2, 2007)

^^ ya 0.223 rupeee's


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow with this start i think it may well take a decade to sell my property. ..while then this tv would have been obsolete...
Hi hi hi


----------

